# Natürlicher Feind vom Hornhecht in der Ostsee



## Sinned (14. Mai 2010)

Haben eigentlich Hornhechte hier zu Lande natürliche Feinde?
Internetliteratur gibt bisher keine Antwort.
Gekommen bin ich auf die Frage, als ich diese Köder bei Ebay entdeckte:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330431680686&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## donlotis (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Natürlicher Feind vom Hornhecht in der Ostsee*

Ich denke, dass ein Seehund oder ein Schweinswal einen Hornhecht nicht verschmähen würden... 

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Norbi (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Natürlicher Feind vom Hornhecht in der Ostsee*

Ich schätze mal Möwen,Komoran und wie immer der Angler:q


----------



## MefoProf (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Natürlicher Feind vom Hornhecht in der Ostsee*

Moin,

ich habe mal gesehen, wie ein Schwarm Hornhechte von einem Schweinswal gejagt wurde. 

Seehunde werden sich wohl auch ihren Teil holen. Ich glaube nicht, dass Vögel Jagd auf die erwachsenen Tier machen, auf die Jungtiere natürlich schon.

#h


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Natürlicher Feind vom Hornhecht in der Ostsee*

Moin,

naja, die Auktion ist bei ebay UK, ich denke mal, dass da so einiges mehr an Räubern rumschwimmt als hier bei uns, was dem Hornhecht auf die Schuppen rückt.

Gruß


----------



## HD4ever (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Natürlicher Feind vom Hornhecht in der Ostsee*

wenn die ausgewachsen sind denke ich wohl nur der Schweinswal bei uns in der Ostsee ... glaub nicht das Lachse Hornhechte jagen |kopfkrat


----------



## Seefliege (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Natürlicher Feind vom Hornhecht in der Ostsee*

#h

ich habe vor jahren mal einen großen boddenhecht gefangen, der im drill einen hornhecht ausgewürgt hat. ich hatte ihn beim rauben im flachwasser angeworfen. ist zwar nicht ostsee, aber zum laichen kommen sie ja in die bodden ... |rolleyes


----------



## zander-ralf (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Natürlicher Feind vom Hornhecht in der Ostsee*

Kormorane sind große Hornhechtfans!
Ein 10 Kilo-Dorsch wird wohl auch nicht nein sagen. Die tun sich ja auch gerne mal einen 3 pfündigen Seelachs 'rein.
Habe schon einige "Halbverdaute" in Dorschmägen gefunden.


----------



## gerihecht (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Natürlicher Feind vom Hornhecht in der Ostsee*

Moin aus Hamburg
In der Köder Größe von 20 cm  die du bei ebay gesehen hast haben Junge Hornhechte sehr viele Feinde.In erster Reihe erwachsene Hornhechte und dann Seevögel Dorsche und  viele mehr
                                      Gruß Gerd.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Natürlicher Feind vom Hornhecht in der Ostsee*

Der Angler!


----------



## Stokker (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Natürlicher Feind vom Hornhecht in der Ostsee*

Oh, ja, sie haben einen äusserst gefährlichen, stets wachen und anwesenden,kaum zu bremsenden Feind, der sie mit aller Härte erfolgreich bekämpft.
*Hornhechteutin *
nennt man ihn.
Einige, so wie ich, haben dieses seltene Exemplar eines
netten Anglers schon zu Gesicht bekommen, und die Gunst gehabt eine Runde mit ihm zu drehen.
Wo er dich hinführt, da riecht es nach Fisch, du musst ihn nur noch rausholen...


----------

